# Heritage Series G12H (55 Hz) vs Heritage Series G12H (75 Hz)



## tonyl

Hello all,
I started live shows again and I had to replace 2 bad speakers in one of my cabinets. I really got surpised when the repair guy told me which one of the "Heritages" I would like to have.

The speakers I use are the Heritage Series G12H (55 Hz) (if I am not wrong I believe these are the speakers both the1960AHW and 1960BHW have inside) and I knew that Celestion has in production the G12H (75 Hz) speakers named as "70th Anniversary" but he wasn't speaking about these. He was telling about a new 2011 production of Heritage Series G12H (75 Hz), first time I ever heard of this.

I have compared the 55 Hz with Anniversary (75 Hz) ones and I know that the difference is that the "Anniversary" has more high end who made me not like them in the first place when I tried them.

So, my dear forum friends. what's the deal with this one? Have anyone compared them and can help me, please?
Are they just a marketing trick and they try to sell the "70th Anniversary" model as Heritage?

I searched the Celestion site and compared the specs of these 3 speakers.
Here is what I found:

Frequency range 55-5000Hz (G12H (55 Hz))
Frequency range 75-5000Hz ("70th Anniversary" and G12H (75 Hz))

That made me curious about how similar the "Anniverasry" and the new ones might be.
For the record I loaded my cabinet with G12H (55 Hz) but it's good to know what's the deal with them anyway.
Have a nice day all.


----------



## george76

I think they use different cones. the heritage series is based on the old celestions with pulsonic cones. the standard speakers are not.

I think celestion introduced that model when they saw how many 75Hz G12H jim was selling at scumback speakers.


----------



## tonyl

Hello george76,
yep the heritage back then use to have pulsonic covers. that made me use what i use.
here is a good thread where they speak about pulsonic covers etc.

MetroAmp.com Forum &bull; View topic - G12H30 55hz ri's/014 cone, is it close to the original one ?

ok the guy at scumbacks try to "promote his stuff" in the thread i posted but as i wrote the 55 ones and the anniversary are day with night (in my ears). about this new one, i dont know 
i agree with you scumbacks are THE sh*t and somehow made celestion see nightmares...
lets see what others may think of this.
thank you for your answer.
have a nice day.


----------



## tonyl

after reading your posts about pre and post Thammes Ditton era this difference on cone maybe its the deal with them. as i wrote the anniversary ones use the same too.
damn i have to buy them and see on my own lol


----------



## george76

yeah I always take it with a pinch of salt anything I read by him. but i think other companies can learn a thing or two from him the way he markets his stuff all over internet forums.


----------



## tonyl

george76 said:


> yeah I always take it with a pinch of salt anything I read by him. but i think other companies can learn a thing or two from him the way he markets his stuff all over internet forums.



hehe i agree with you my friend 
anyway i teased my studio producer to buy some 75hz heritages so i will post my thoughts about it.
again thank you very much george for your answers and some amazing posts i read from you about speakers. i learnt many things. 
have a nice day


----------



## tonyl

i just came back from the studio and i was very happy to know that he had the new 75 hz there to test them.

here is a nice review i found:
Celestion Heritage G12H30 75hz...NICE!!!! - The Gear Page

After plugging my guitar the same moment i felt to know from somewhere the sound i was hearing. i will quote this from the post i linked:

_Comparing it to the 55hz the 75hz speaker has a extended upper midrange tone and a very nice top end, not shrill but very present. Lots of clarity in the speaker. Not quite as deep of bass as the 55hz but still plenty. It would be a great speaker in a 1x12 cab._

I tottaly agree with that review. for me it sounds the same as the anniversary ones. same said and the studio producer with a friend of him who was there today.


----------



## tonyl

i found another thread:
What's the difference between Celestion Anniversary and Heritage speakers? - The Gear Page

here is a quote from it:

_The older Anniversary's were not made in China, but they are now. The Anniversary G12H came out as a limited edition anniversary speaker years ago, along with another model (which I think was a small-magnet 25 watt speaker). They decided after that to keep the G12H in the catalog. They were made in England at first, but changed to China production when all of the other Celestion stuff moved to China. The Anniversary is based on the original 75hz guitar cone 30 watt Greenback, and the Heritage (which is made in England) is a reproduction of the 30 watt Greenback with the 55hz "bass" cone (which Hendrix came to use after he kept blowing up the 25 watt Greenbacks)._

Well, as i wrote on my first post, i believed inside me that it must be a marketing thing with anniversaries been promoted as heritages.
anyway, i shouldnt tease my friend to buy them but...
trial and error ladies and gentlemens... trial and error


----------



## Reginald

tonyl said:


> The speakers I use are the Heritage Series G12H (55 Hz) (if I am not wrong I believe these are the speakers both the1960AHW and 1960BHW have inside)


yes it's correct. they are T1281's 55hz


tonyl said:


> and I knew that Celestion has in production the G12H (75 Hz) speakers named as "70th Anniversary" but he wasn't speaking about these. He was telling about a new 2011 production of Heritage Series G12H (75 Hz), first time I ever heard of this.



maybe they are T1976's w/ 75hz.Vintage Amps Bulletin Board &bull; View topic - Strange Celestion Creamback conecodes!
Days ago George76 learnt me/explained to me about marshall not used them in the past. Maybe now they do it. i don't know. But on the chassis of the speakers should be a T-code

..by the way. how much does a 1960AHW cost? in 2006-7 it did cost very expensive money than nowdays. now, on e-bay i saw it at good prices. i need to sell mine,so mine is for sale (it's without wheels).


----------



## tonyl

hello reginald,
yes i remember the thread by george76. it was amazing because after i posted my thread i made a search on "Cabinets & Speakers" and found your posts along with george76 answers too.

Im very proud that i have met people here with knowledge and as i wrote i have learnt a lot of things and will still learn 
And yes these new speakers as i wrote are a new production line from celestion. after all it turned to be a relabeled g12h30 anniversary speaker and been promoted Heritage. lame marketing. no problem, trial and error as i said my friend.
My favourite speakers are still after all this years the heritage g12h 30 (55hz) with the g12k-100 be my second when i play thrash metal with my friends in other bands.

about the cab you asked. back in the 2005 this cabinet costed and still cost 900 euros here. i load my cabinets with them and i dont own a HW series cabinet but i will buy a stack one day for my home studio.
yes your cabinet is original thats why it doesnt come with wheels (my god your back must be in pain ) like the cabinets in the hendrix super100jh edition when they made the amps with no wheels and loaded them with g12c. it was a prototype of the heritage speaker i use. when the hendrix amp released the celestion hasnt released the heritage yet.
have a nice day.


----------



## Reginald

tonyl said:


> hello reginald,
> yes i remember the thread by george76. it was amazing because after i posted my thread i made a search on "Cabinets & Speakers" and found your posts along with george76 answers too.


 yes, it was been a tread full of info. george76 is a very informed and good boy!



tonyl said:


> My favourite speakers are still after all this years the heritage g12h 30 (55hz) with the g12k-100 be my second when i play thrash metal with my friends in other bands.


i own a very 'trash-metal' cab...teh Mesa/Boogie half-back w/ two Celestion Black-Shadow and two EV L12. 90w each speaker.




tonyl said:


> about the cab you asked. back in the 2005 this cabinet costed and still cost 900 euros here. i load my cabinets with them and i dont own a HW series cabinet but i will buy a stack one day for my home studio.


so it'll be good honest price if i 'll put it for sale for,say, 700€ (about 1009,81$)? 


tonyl said:


> yes your cabinet is original thats why it doesnt come with wheels...


mmmhmm no, no. i think i didn't understood. my cabs are reissues. The model 1960AHW which i need to sale (economic need of mine  ) had the wheels. But seller who salt/sold me taken out them and sold w/ wheels.
I knew noting about musical instruments world in 2005-6-7. So i did'n t know those holes were for load the wheels LOL
this is my 'thrash-metal' cab. it's in mint condition. i never used it out of my home and i played through it very very less times. I cannot get to rise the volume too much at/into my home. So it's like new. i bought it in 2007-8 from a music store which kept it only to take powder in its stock. The cab is from eighties made in California!


----------



## tonyl

Black Shadows and EV12L?
Jesus christ!

They are amazing speakers my friend!
Have a nice day.


----------



## Alexhangman

Hi guys. I'm thinking about buying G12H 55 or 75 too. What do you think if i will put 75+55 in 2x12 cab? Or 55 - 2 pcs. will be much better?


----------



## Trapland

Even though this thread was resurrected after 7 years, I’m happy......because I need an update on this topic after all this time.

We know Celesti0n makes;

1) g12h30-75hz Anniversary Model
2) g12h30-75hz Heritage model
3) g12h30-55hz Heritage model

I’ve been scouring yOutoob and the net for at least a year looking for comparisons. They are scarce.

For those that know first hand, which of these models sounds closest to its counterpart from the pulsonic cone era?

OR,

Do one of the above sound like a classic pulsonic even if it’s not the same model?

I’m only interested in the H magnet speakers, the Ms are way to dark for my taste.

Thanks


----------



## clutch71

Check out Johan Segeborn's channel on YouTube. He has plenty of comparison videos. You will be digging for awhile, he has LOTS of videos. If you like the tones of the pulsonic era cones, stick to the Heritage models. I had two of the 70th Anniversary models and they did not sound like the 75hz G12H in my head. 

My next speaker purchase will be a G12H 30 55Hz AND 75Hz. Simply because I like the tone of each and want both tones!


----------



## Crab

G12H 75hz 30 watt GreenBack = Jimmy Page tone


----------



## Alexhangman

I bought G12H 30 55Hz and 75Hz (15 Ohm each) a week ago. Put it into my 2x12 cabinet and it sounds just amazing. I'm very happy about buying.

I also have Marshall Vintage 16 Ohm (2) England speakers and Celestion G12M 8 Ohm (2) Chinese speakers, but G12H 30 55+75 in 2x12 cab sound more cool and alive.
They are my favourite now (G12H30).


----------



## slide222

i was wondering would a 55 and 75 work well together in a 2x12
I have a H/M greenback mix that works great , despite the 5watt difference , you get more bass one side , and more treble the other, when ya get ya head in there its really obvious-you might get that with a 55/75 mix


----------



## PDC1

I just joined this forum for this very topic - the 55hz / 75hz Celestion G12H speakers. VERY encouraged to hear that Alexhangman paired them in a 2x12 with favorable results. I was considering loading a pair of the 55hz in the bottom and a pair of thw 75hz in the top of my straight front 4x12 and wondered if anyone had any ideas on how this might sound. I have found several posts enthusiastically endorsing the 55hz speakers as providing fullness to the low end and an equal number of posts claiming that they sound loose and flubby ... any thoughts on this topic greatly appreciated.


----------



## EndGame00

I have a G12H30 55hz and it takes forever to break them in... The funny thing is I actually prefer the Chinese Greenies being more resonant in either 1x12 cab or 2x12 than the Heritage...


----------



## Alexhangman

EndGame00 said:


> I have a G12H30 55hz and it takes forever to break them in... The funny thing is I actually prefer the Chinese Greenies being more resonant in either 1x12 cab or 2x12 than the Heritage...


I like how it sounds without breaking-in.

*PDC1*, I can make a test for you.
First - 75Hz, then - 55Hz, and then 75+55.

55Hz is more trebley, 75Hz has less high end, but i can't hear much difference in low end.

Separately they sound like this...


----------



## Alexhangman

Done


----------



## PDC1

Great post. Very cool of you to take the time to post these clips. Thank You! Sounds like these speakers get along well together. The added resonance of the 55hz version is likely dependent on how much low end you are throwing at them with the amp. I may pull the trigger and make the swap.


----------



## Alexhangman

One more comparison.


----------



## SlyStrat

Celestion Redback is the best.


----------



## Alexhangman

SlyStrat said:


> Celestion Redback is the best.


It's all personal, but this thread is about G12H30. Sorry.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Got a pair of g12h30's in my 4104 , 1973 55 Hz with pulsonic cones . A hard to better combination for good old fashioned classic rock .


----------



## neikeel

PDC1 said:


> I just joined this forum for this very topic - the 55hz / 75hz Celestion G12H speakers. VERY encouraged to hear that Alexhangman paired them in a 2x12 with favorable results. I was considering loading a pair of the 55hz in the bottom and a pair of thw 75hz in the top of my straight front 4x12 and wondered if anyone had any ideas on how this might sound. I have found severla posts enthusiastically endorsing the 55hz speakers as providing fullness to the low end and an equal number of posts claiming that they sound loose and flubby ... any thoughts on this topic greatly appreciated.



Might be better in x-pattern
Yes the Heritages take ages to break in (but so do V30s). I got our bass player to use the 4x12 with them in as a slave cab for a couple of gigs - worked wonders.
Never liked the 70th Anniversary version - very average!


----------



## SlyStrat

Alexhangman said:


> It's all personal, but this thread is about G12H30. Sorry.



Maybe you should read about what the Redback is.


----------



## Alexhangman

SlyStrat said:


> Maybe you should read about what the Redback is.


Redback is 150W and G12H is 30W.


----------



## proxy

Well...I am going to give here my .2 cent opinion.
I was into mixing speakers and have tried many speakers. 
I ended always kind of searching for more and never satisfied fully.
Until i discovered Celestion G12-35 XC.
And that speaker will deliver goods.If are you into mixing 75Hz with 55Hz then XC is a speaker for you.
Tone wise that speaker sitting exactly between 55 and 75 HZ
That speaker will make sure you are heard in the mix because it has beautiful high so whatever you do that Marshall crunch will be heard in the mix.
You'll cut through the mix wonderfully.
It is very focused speaker that you can really hear whatever you dial in on your amp.
When I have money I thing I will get PEC pots for my amp and get the tone even better.
There you go.... my .2


----------



## paul-e-mann

Alexhangman said:


> One more comparison.




I typically don't like mixing speakers but I think I really like this mix of speakers!


----------



## proxy

pedecamp said:


> I typically don't like mixing speakers but I think I really like this mix of speakers!





Can you do dry sound?
What was mic placement?
Thanks


----------



## paul-e-mann

proxy said:


> Can you do dry sound?
> What was mic placement?
> Thanks



I think youre asking the wrong guy


----------



## Alexhangman

proxy said:


> Can you do dry sound?
> What was mic placement?
> Thanks


A few centimeters aside from the center.

Here is a dry sound.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Alexhangman said:


> A few centimeters aside from the center.
> 
> Here is a dry sound.




So how can you describe the difference between the two speakers?


----------



## Alexhangman

pedecamp said:


> So how can you describe the difference between the two speakers?


55hz is more open and trebley then 75Hz, but they sound good together in cab 2x12.
I tried a lot of different speakers, but only these two i don't want to sell.
So G12M and G12H30 is my favourite speakers now.
I don't like T75 and V30. I think they're not my kind of sound.


----------



## PDC1

Alex - thank you again for your 1st hand experience with these speakers and all the great sound clips. I just pulled the trigger on a 55hz and a 75hz Greenback for my 2x12 cab. Your posts helped a TON!


----------



## PDC1

Well, I got the 55hz / 75hz pair loaded in my 2x12 yesterday and it is not possible to be any happier with this tone. FWIW, I have had to work several speakers in over the years and these babies sound ‘broken in’ out of the box. The 90 watt Alnico Creams sounded great with my 100 watt Splawn Nitro - which has a lotta gain and low end - but just sounded a bit tight and stiff with my other heads. These just sound so warm and smooth with the perfect balance of lows, mids and highs. No harsh or fatiguing frequencies anywhere. And through the thiele ported 2x12, the bottom end is just as big and tight as a 4x12. The Rockstah sounds SO much better through the Greenbacks than it ever did through the Alnicos. 
Not bashin the alnicos - this is all a matter of the complete combo: Guitar; pickups; amp; player. But I’ve found my speakers.


----------



## paul-e-mann

PDC1 said:


> Well, I got the 55hz / 75hz pair loaded in my 2x12 yesterday and it is not possible to be any happier with this tone. FWIW, I have had to work several speakers in over the years and these babies sound ‘broken in’ out of the box. The 90 watt Alnico Creams sounded great with my 100 watt Splawn Nitro - which has a lotta gain and low end - but just sounded a bit tight and stiff with my other heads. These just sound so warm and smooth with the perfect balance of lows, mids and highs. No harsh or fatiguing frequencies anywhere. And through the thiele ported 2x12, the bottom end is just as big and tight as a 4x12. The Rockstah sounds SO much better through the Greenbacks than it ever did through the Alnicos.
> Not bashin the alnicos - this is all a matter of the complete combo: Guitar; pickups; amp; player. But I’ve found my speakers.



Good for you man, I've been intrigued by these speakers as of late. Currently have a pair of G12M greenbacks which work out pretty well.


----------



## PDC1

I don’t know how big the diff would be between a pair (or quad) of 75hz and a mix of 75hz and 55hz. But the move from 90 watt Creambacks to 30 watt Greenbacks was significant - whatever bass Resonance. I’m sure your G12Ms sound absolutely killer. 20-30 watt speakers of any variety or flavor just provide some softness and ‘give’ to the guitar tone without adding any front end gain. Speaker compression is very different from amp compression and it’s hard to achieve with tighter, higher wattage speakers.


----------



## Victory Pete

Alexhangman said:


> Done




I am amazed how much clearer the 55Hz speaker sounds. Comparing on Celestion's site it is not so obvious.
https://celestion.com/product/25/heritage_series_g12h55/


----------



## DannyB

@Alexhangman Thank you for the audio clips! Props! 

In 2014, I bought a new Mesa 2x12 Verticle with V30s. They sucked royally! I installed new G12H30(55) and a (75). They were fabulous!. I sold the cab when I sold the Mesa 5:50Plus.

On a side note, I'd like to install a quad of the G12H30(55)s in a 1960B. but I've been told several times thats a muddy combination. Late 60s, early 70s blues/rock is the direction I want to go. As I understand, Marshall used the (55)s and Laney used the (75)s in that era.

Anyone have experience with 4 (55)s in a 1960B?


----------



## Scumback Speakers

DannyB said:


> On a side note, I'd like to install a quad of the G12H30(55)s in a 1960B. but I've been told several times thats a muddy combination. Late 60s, early 70s blues/rock is the direction I want to go. As I understand, Marshall used the (55)s and Laney used the (75)s in that era.
> 
> Anyone have experience with 4 (55)s in a 1960B?



I've got lots of experience with the older Celestion G12H30 55hz T1281's from late 60's to 1974 (when the last of the Pulsonic cones were being installed). They are not muddy at all, but due to the wider frequency response, higher db output and the flatter midrange, they are definitely a clearer speaker. Your playing will not be able to hide from them, whereas a G12M has a little more give to it, not as much upper mids/treble, and the bass is rounder, not as tight or defined as the 55hz G12H.

But muddy? No.


----------



## mAx___

DannyB said:


> @Alexhangman Thank you for the audio clips! Props!
> 
> In 2014, I bought a new Mesa 2x12 Verticle with V30s. They sucked royally! I installed new G12H30(55) and a (75). They were fabulous!. I sold the cab when I sold the Mesa 5:50Plus.
> 
> On a side note, I'd like to install a quad of the G12H30(55)s in a 1960B. but I've been told several times thats a muddy combination. Late 60s, early 70s blues/rock is the direction I want to go. As I understand, Marshall used the (55)s and Laney used the (75)s in that era.
> 
> Anyone have experience with 4 (55)s in a 1960B?


I agree with Jim. Nothing sounds LESS muddy than a T1281/T1534 G12H30 55Hz with Pulsonic cones.


----------



## DannyB

Scumback Speakers said:


> I've got lots of experience with the older Celestion G12H30 55hz T1281's from late 60's to 1974 (when the last of the Pulsonic cones were being installed). They are not muddy at all, but due to the wider frequency response, higher db output and the flatter midrange, they are definitely a clearer speaker. Your playing will not be able to hide from them, whereas a G12M has a little more give to it, not as much upper mids/treble, and the bass is rounder, not as tight or defined as the 55hz G12H.
> 
> But muddy? No.





mAx___ said:


> I agree with Jim. Nothing sounds LESS muddy than a T1281/T1534 G12H30 55Hz with Pulsonic cones.




Fellahs, we are talking about new British Heritage G12H30(55)s, yes? They are about $200 each! Ouch!

These: https://celestion.com/product/25/heritage_series_g12h55/


----------



## Victory Pete

I have both the 1960AHW & B cabs. they do sound good, not muddy. I like the Bs better though.


----------



## mAx___

> Fellahs, we are talking about new British Heritage G12H30(55)s, yes? They are about $200 each! Ouch!
> 
> These: https://celestion.com/product/25/heritage_series_g12h55/


Not me, I was referring to the originals from the late '60s/early '70s. The Heritage are not nearly as good sounding, unfortunately.


----------



## DannyB

mAx___ said:


> Not me, I was referring to the originals from the late '60s/early '70s. The Heritage are not nearly as good sounding, unfortunately.



Have you heard anythings new thats close?


----------



## DannyB

Victory Pete said:


> I have both the 1960AHW & B cabs. they do sound good, not muddy. I like the Bs better though.



They are loaded with Heritage (55)s aren't they?

Most folks prefer the B cab over the A cab, no matter what speakers. I sure do!


----------



## mAx___

DannyB said:


> Have you heard anythings new thats close?


The closest I heard was the Scumback H55 30W. Really nice speaker.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

DannyB said:


> Fellahs, we are talking about new British Heritage G12H30(55)s, yes? They are about $200 each! Ouch!
> 
> These: https://celestion.com/product/25/heritage_series_g12h55/



I had four of these new Heritage 55hz G12H30's. I got them in a steal with a HandWired 412. They are very bright, painfully bright, in fact. Realizing that I pummeled them with a 50 watt dimed with a boost pedal for 5-6 hours. They didn't warm up, so I broke them in with my variac for 4-5 days, 20 hours per day. That still didn't help much. I wound up reconing them to H55-PVC 65w specs, and now they're my demo cab for that speaker model in the shop. I also fixed the cabinet soundpost by putting an original size (larger) sound post in the cab, and that gave it a little more solid bass and low mids.


----------



## DannyB

My cabs are dated year 2000, with British T75s, 2x2 center post.

My 410VHJS was about a week old when I did a full retube for a more bluesy, classic British basic tone. I use the B cab, with the A cab stuck off in a corner of the room. With an Aracom DAG inline, I run the MV around 8 and preamps around noonish. I turned my Les Paul into a "Poor mans 59."

I'm old and old school. Listen to FREE's "Fire and Water." My absolute favorite Les Paul/Marshall tone and represents the direction I'm looking to go with my cabs.


----------



## DannyB

Scumback Speakers said:


> I had four of these new Heritage 55hz G12H30's. I got them in a steal with a HandWired 412. They are very bright, painfully bright, in fact. Realizing that I pummeled them with a 50 watt dimed with a boost pedal for 5-6 hours. They didn't warm up, so I broke them in with my variac for 4-5 days, 20 hours per day. That still didn't help much. I wound up reconing them to H55-PVC 65w specs, and now they're my demo cab for that speaker model in the shop. I also fixed the cabinet soundpost by putting an original size (larger) sound post in the cab, and that gave it a little more solid bass and low mids.



Please see above post. And thanks for letting me "pick your brain."

I've got two 2x12 cabs that ned further breaking in. Would you sharing some detail info on using a variac to break in speakers? I suspect P=IxE comes into play.

I can see how increasing from a 2x2 post would tighten up the bottom. But what size? Modern cut, pine 2x4?


----------



## GretaZepFleet

PDC1 said:


> I don’t know how big the diff would be between a pair (or quad) of 75hz and a mix of 75hz and 55hz. But the move from 90 watt Creambacks to 30 watt Greenbacks was significant - whatever bass Resonance. I’m sure your G12Ms sound absolutely killer. 20-30 watt speakers of any variety or flavor just provide some softness and ‘give’ to the guitar tone without adding any front end gain. Speaker compression is very different from amp compression and it’s hard to achieve with tighter, higher wattage speakers.



Just picked up a 2061cx cab to go with my Studio Vintage 20w head (1959 SLP). Was going to swap the 70th anniversaries for the heritage 55hz but after hearing your sound clips I really like the 75 as well, and especially like the 75 + 55 mix! I think you guys have me convinced to go with this combo in my the 2061. Couple question; how do you guys think this combo of speakers will sound with a plexi? I’m going for Zeppelin & Greta Van Fleet type tones. Secondly, in a diagonal 2x12, would the best placement be the 55 on the bottom & 75 on top?


Alexhangman said:


> I like how it sounds without breaking-in.
> 
> *PDC1*, I can make a test for you.
> First - 75Hz, then - 55Hz, and then 75+55.
> 
> 55Hz is more trebley, 75Hz has less high end, but i can't hear much difference in low end.
> 
> Separately they sound like this...


----------



## Scumback Speakers

DannyB said:


> Please see above post. And thanks for letting me "pick your brain."
> 
> I've got two 2x12 cabs that ned further breaking in. Would you sharing some detail info on using a variac to break in speakers? I suspect P=IxE comes into play.
> 
> I can see how increasing from a 2x2 post would tighten up the bottom. But what size? Modern cut, pine 2x4?


Sorry, I just saw this post. Variac setting 11 volts. Cut an old computer cable IEC end off, leaving the three wire plug for the variac. Solder a 1/4" jack to the cut end, using the white and black wires, taping off the green wire. Solder to the 1/4" plug, black/ground to ring, white to tip/hot. Check the variac (120 volt, 5 amp type, around $85 on eBay) voltage with your multi-meter. Do not use the Weber or Uncle Spot calculator, you'll burn up your voice coils. Set the variac at 11v, checking with your MM to make sure. Turn on your variac, run away from the 60 cycle hum. Come back every few hours, turn it off for an hour to cool, then turn it back on for 2-3 hours. Tedious, boring, time consuming, I know.


----------



## Trapland

GretaZepFleet said:


> Just picked up a 2061cx cab to go with my Studio Vintage 20w head (1959 SLP). Was going to swap the 70th anniversaries for the heritage 55hz but after hearing your sound clips I really like the 75 as well, and especially like the 75 + 55 mix! I think you guys have me convinced to go with this combo in my the 2061. Couple question; how do you guys think this combo of speakers will sound with a plexi? I’m going for Zeppelin & Greta Van Fleet type tones. Secondly, in a diagonal 2x12, would the best placement be the 55 on the bottom & 75 on top?


Thank you for owning the sv20 and a 2061cx! I have a 2061cx and use it with a couple small box 50 watt heads and it’s excellent. I’m dying to hear how that cab sounds with the sv20 as I really think I need one. If possible, can you post any sound clips of that setup with either 75hz or 55hz speakers? (Yes, I’m hip to how much like a 4x12 the 2061cx sounds)


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Trapland said:


> Thank you for owning the sv20 and a 2061cx! I have a 2061cx and use it with a couple small box 50 watt heads and it’s excellent. I’m dying to hear how that cab sounds with the sv20 as I really think I need one. If possible, can you post any sound clips of that setup with either 75hz or 55hz speakers? (Yes, I’m hip to how much like a 4x12 the 2061cx sounds)


I’m still awaiting delivery of the SV20H unforuntately. But when it comes in I’ll be sure to post some clips of it with the 2061cx stock, and then once I get the heritage g12H30’s installed in there I’ll do another sound clip. Also planning on putting some Mullards in the SV so I’ll make another sound clip when that’s done as well haha I’m hoping it will sound brilliant once it’s all done! If anyone can answer my original questions that would be awesome


----------



## bgreed2

https://i.imgur.com/5ROZnSE.jpg

These are what's in my '07 2061cx, the 70th Anniversary Celestions which I assume to be the Chinese-made ones? Would these be the 75hz speakers?


----------



## Biff Maloy

GretaZepFleet said:


> Just picked up a 2061cx cab to go with my Studio Vintage 20w head (1959 SLP). Was going to swap the 70th anniversaries for the heritage 55hz but after hearing your sound clips I really like the 75 as well, and especially like the 75 + 55 mix! I think you guys have me convinced to go with this combo in my the 2061. Couple question; how do you guys think this combo of speakers will sound with a plexi? I’m going for Zeppelin & Greta Van Fleet type tones. Secondly, in a diagonal 2x12, would the best placement be the 55 on the bottom & 75 on top?



Glad you brought that up about the 2061CX. I have one and I'm in line for an SV20H. 

I've gone back and forth with the stock anniversary speakers. Right now I have a Heritage G12M20 and Heritage G12H55hz in this cab. I liked the tones I got on each speaker solo'd so i combined them. I like this pairing but ive also thought about a Heritage 75hz to try in combination with the 55hz. I've also thought about another 55 and go with 2. My G12M20 is really good in an open back 1x12 I have. I have other Celestions and a 1960AX but the Heritage models do represent a step up in sound.


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Biff Maloy said:


> Glad you brought that up about the 2061CX. I have one and I'm in line for an SV20H.
> 
> I've gone back and forth with the stock anniversary speakers. Right now I have a Heritage G12M20 and Heritage G12H55hz in this cab. I liked the tones I got on each speaker solo'd so i combined them. I like this pairing but ive also thought about a Heritage 75hz to try in combination with the 55hz. I've also thought about another 55 and go with 2. My G12M20 is really good in an open back 1x12 I have. I have other Celestions and a 1960AX but the Heritage models do represent a step up in sound.


From what I hear the heritage 55hz are absolute killer. I’m going with either 2 55hz or 55 + 75. I’m sure it sounds awesome paired with the G12M as well! Do you know if the 55 or 75 would be better on the bottom? I’m thinking 55 on bottom and 75 on top but I haven’t mixed speakers before so I’m looking for some feedback.


----------



## Biff Maloy

GretaZepFleet said:


> From what I hear the heritage 55hz are absolute killer. I’m going with either 2 55hz or 55 + 75. I’m sure it sounds awesome paired with the G12M as well! Do you know if the 55 or 75 would be better on the bottom? I’m thinking 55 on bottom and 75 on top but I haven’t mixed speakers before so I’m looking for some feedback.



My 2061CX has been my test cab. I like the anniversaries but lije a lot of players I always feel I can do better. I have my 55hz in the bottom and the G12M20 up top. 

I've had them a while. When I got an Origin 20H I tested these since they seemed more a match of my Celestions. The 55hz sounded great in a closed back with my Les Paul. The 20 in an open back worked very well with my Stratocaster. Combined in my 2061CX I know the 55hz is louder being 100db. G12M20 is a noticeable drop off in volume. This is why when I've read here lately about these 20 watt heads and a few not being able to crank at a small bar to try different speakers instead of just grabbing an attenuator. Not only is the 55hz louder it has more cut in its tone than the 20. 

The Heritage line is more expensive but I'm a big time speaker roller and I just detect an overall better quality of sound in them. I'm kind of torn myself. I think 2 55hz would be great but I feel I need to try that 75.


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Biff Maloy said:


> My 2061CX has been my test cab. I like the anniversaries but lije a lot of players I always feel I can do better. I have my 55hz in the bottom and the G12M20 up top.
> 
> I've had them a while. When I got an Origin 20H I tested these since they seemed more a match of my Celestions. The 55hz sounded great in a closed back with my Les Paul. The 20 in an open back worked very well with my Stratocaster. Combined in my 2061CX I know the 55hz is louder being 100db. G12M20 is a noticeable drop off in volume. This is why when I've read here lately about these 20 watt heads and a few not being able to crank at a small bar to try different speakers instead of just grabbing an attenuator. Not only is the 55hz louder it has more cut in its tone than the 20.
> 
> The Heritage line is more expensive but I'm a big time speaker roller and I just detect an overall better quality of sound in them. I'm kind of torn myself. I think 2 55hz would be great but I feel I need to try that 75.


 Fore sure man I hear you on the volume thing. I guess it depends what kind of music people play as well. For something more mellow I can see why in your face loud wouldn’t always be good but for me, going after the sounds of bands like Zeppelin and Free, I’m not so sure too loud is a bad thing haha I mean Zeppelin we’re criticized for being too loud at all of there first gigs when they were getting started, by both the audiences and the club owners. I know that for those types of tones, the heritages’ can’t be beat. I find it hard to believe that in 5watt mode the SV20H is too loud for a bar gig with a full band? And if so, maybe it’s not the right gig for a rock n roll band haha 

In terms of 55 vs 75, I know an amp tech/collector that has all sorts of vintage Marshall’s/cabs. He has one rig that he says IS the zeppelin tone and it consists of a 70’s 1959 SLP with a Marshall 1960AHW cab, which is loaded with 4 x Heritage g12h30 55hz. I’ve seen videos and it does nail those tones, it sounds absolutely killer. If I closed my eyes listening to it I’d think it’s a Zeppelin record. He tells me go with the 55’s for that old school 70’s tone. He also said in a band mix, the 55’s cut through like no other. I feel the 75’s are a little more 80’s sounding, like Slash’s tone for example which is a little brighter and clearer almost. So really I guess it depends what your going for, I wish I can just rent both the 55’s and 75’s and find out for myself haha then again, I guess it’s always an option to buy 1 of each and then sell the 75 and get another 55. These speakers always sell fast second hand and retain there value, that’s the beauty of quality equipment


----------



## BftGibson

Got some great results this past month. Scored 1960bx cab with English greenies & just got 425a with the g12c. Lotta things changed in my tone world..for the better. Main cab has always been jcm era gt75 & Vintage in X pattern..perfect for my hard rock. Got these 2 cabs & the tones for classic Marshall were in all my amps very quickly. The bx is classic mid & the 425 is a lil tighter. It really brought some of my amps to sweet spots & real cool is just changing cabs and just how much a speaker will influence tone. Way worth having choices..might even save extra amp buying .


----------



## dptone5

Great thread.

Alex - I just recorded with a new G12H-30 55 Hz that I put in my 2x12 with a G12M Greenback. Love the tone of the 55 Hz Greenback. Recorded terrific. But it overpowers my 25 Watt Greenback big-time. The 3 dB difference is very noticeable.

After listening to your clips and doing some more reading, I think the Heritage G12H-30 75 Hz would mix perfectly in my 2x12. I already have a 4x12 with all Greenbacks, and it is an amazing cab. That one records really great.

Sadly, I also recorded the same tracks with a G12-65, G12T-75 and Classic Lead 80's. They are pretty good. Very tight, but all have a very focused tone, particularly on rhythm tracks....

I guess I'm just a Greenback guy!!

DP


----------



## Trapland

dptone5 said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Alex - I just recorded with a new G12H-30 55 Hz that I put in my 2x12 with a G12M Greenback. Love the tone of the 55 Hz Greenback. Recorded terrific. But it overpowers my 25 Watt Greenback big-time. The 3 dB difference is very noticeable.
> 
> After listening to your clips and doing some more reading, I think the Heritage G12H-30 75 Hz would mix perfectly in my 2x12. I already have a 4x12 with all Greenbacks, and it is an amazing cab. That one records really great.
> 
> Sadly, I also recorded the same tracks with a G12-65, G12T-75 and Classic Lead 80's. They are pretty good. Very tight, but all have a very focused tone, particularly on rhythm tracks....
> 
> I guess I'm just a Greenback guy!!
> 
> DP



So why mix at all? Get another g12h-55 and fill the box with them. You already have tried many other speakers and still think the g12h-55 is great. 

I understand people mixing speakers when they don’t have a choice and need to fill a cabinet with what they have, but so many guys say “speaker X is the greatest” then mix it with something.

For what I like, it’s in this order:
Vintage g12h-55
Vintage g12h-75
Scumback reconed vintage g12h55
Vintage G12H-55 blackbacks
G12h-55 Heritage
G12h-75 Anniversary
G12-65

My Scumback recones have more midrange complexity than any modern Celestion I’ve heard and have more high end sparkle than the Heritage. I like that a lot.


----------



## dptone5

Trapland said:


> So why mix at all? Get another g12h-55 and fill the box with them. You already have tried many other speakers and still think the g12h-55 is great.
> 
> I understand people mixing speakers when they don’t have a choice and need to fill a cabinet with what they have, but so many guys say “speaker X is the greatest” then mix it with something.



I thought the 55 Hz recorded really well, but it is a bit dark, so mixing it with a 75 Hz may yield an even better result. Alex's earlier post showed both the 55 Hz and the 75 Hz clips independent, followed by a clip of them mixed together. I thought the mix of the two sounded even better, so I will try that as well.


----------



## Lefty Blues

I have one G12H 55Hz and one G12H 75Hz in a TTC 212 British Gold cabinet from Tube Town in Germany. These cabs measure 660 x 570 x 280 mm which seems to be the perfect size for a 2x12 cab with these two speakers. It sounds nothing less than glorious with my handwired Marshall 18 watt TMB, 1987 and 2204 clones, very punchy and lots of clarity.


----------



## Filipe Soares

I have a EVH 2x12 with 2 G12H30 Anniversary It sounds kickass when connected to the major.


----------



## proxy

Alexhangman said:


> I like how it sounds without breaking-in.
> 
> *PDC1*, I can make a test for you.
> First - 75Hz, then - 55Hz, and then 75+55.
> 
> 55Hz is more trebley, 75Hz has less high end, but i can't hear much difference in low end.
> 
> Separately they sound like this...





They both sound horrible.
55 Hz sounds better but still not focused enough.


----------



## i3oosted

dptone5 said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Alex - I just recorded with a new G12H-30 55 Hz that I put in my 2x12 with a G12M Greenback. Love the tone of the 55 Hz Greenback. Recorded terrific. But it overpowers my 25 Watt Greenback big-time. The 3 dB difference is very noticeable.
> 
> After listening to your clips and doing some more reading, I think the Heritage G12H-30 75 Hz would mix perfectly in my 2x12. I already have a 4x12 with all Greenbacks, and it is an amazing cab. That one records really great.
> 
> Sadly, I also recorded the same tracks with a G12-65, G12T-75 and Classic Lead 80's. They are pretty good. Very tight, but all have a very focused tone, particularly on rhythm tracks....
> 
> I guess I'm just a Greenback guy!!
> 
> DP


I was about to purchase a g12h30 55hz to pair with my greenback and it sounds like it’s not a good pairing if they’re 3db diff in spl. I’m not recording if that makes a difference, just play at home.


----------



## i3oosted

Lefty Blues said:


> I have one G12H 55Hz and one G12H 75Hz in a TTC 212 British Gold cabinet from Tube Town in Germany. These cabs measure 660 x 570 x 280 mm which seems to be the perfect size for a 2x12 cab with these two speakers. It sounds nothing less than glorious with my handwired Marshall 18 watt TMB, 1987 and 2204 clones, very punchy and lots of clarity.



Does the heritage not over power the greenie?


----------



## dptone5

i3oosted said:


> I was about to purchase a g12h30 55hz to pair with my greenback and it sounds like it’s not a good pairing if they’re 3db diff in spl. I’m not recording if that makes a difference, just play at home.



I put the 75 Hz and 55 Hz on the bottom of the cab in a 4x12, so I don't really notice a big difference. I have tried speakers with a 3 dB difference in a 2x12 and it is very obvious. Not bad in a 4x12 when you put the louder speakers on the bottom.


----------



## '2204'

Here`s a recording I did a few days as I wanted to compare these 2 speakers. I posted this already in the general subforum but it died quickly because I recorded it at a very low volume which I guess no one liked. The first clip is WGS version of Celestion`s 'Classic Lead 80' & the 2nd is the WGS version of the G12H30. I have no experience w/ recording & am going to try to do another comparison of these 2 speakers. I am not in a situation to play much louder than this unfortunately [so I use a great distortion pedal but not in these 2 videos]


----------



## Buzzard

Filipe Soares said:


> I have a EVH 2x12 with 2 G12H30 Anniversary It sounds kickass when connected to the major.


lo dude, is that a 69' plexi major hooked up to a 2-12 cab? I visualize nothing left in the room except pieces of wood shards! How do you NOT blow the speakers?


----------



## Filipe Soares

Buzzard said:


> lo dude, is that a 69' plexi major hooked up to a 2-12 cab? I visualize nothing left in the room except pieces of wood shards! How do you NOT blow the speakers?


master volume and attenuator. my attenuator is not big enough, so I have to use a master volume. it's almost impossible to buy a 400w attenuator.


----------



## Scott Davidson

I have scoured YouTube and the Celestion website and I can’t seem to find any recordings of either of these speakers playing clean. Everything online is past the edge of breakup. I’d really like to hear a short clip with like some solo clean jazz guitar or maybe just some scale runs or something. Can anyone direct me to such a sample or perhaps make a short demo like that? I’d really appreciate it. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Scott Davidson

Scott Davidson said:


> I have scoured YouTube and the Celestion website and I can’t seem to find any recordings of either of these speakers playing clean. Everything online is past the edge of breakup. I’d really like to hear a short clip with like some solo clean jazz guitar or maybe just some scale runs or something. Can anyone direct me to such a sample or perhaps make a short demo like that? I’d really appreciate it. Thanks, guys!


To be clear, I’m looking for like single-note jazz runs and fills, melodies, etc.-not rhythm comping or chord progressions.


----------

